# The Punisher's GTO



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

From the Marvel movie 'The Punisher' Castle's ride is a 69 Pontiac GTO. I already had a 69 GTO that my brother built when he was young and gave to me when he didn't want it. so i stripped it down and rebuilt it. I added scratchbuilt bullet-proof panels inside each window. I also added some bullet holes and painted the rims matt black. i left the engine bay orange to reflect the movie car's lack of preparation for areas that are never seen. I then added correct plates (florida and a year one)


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Very nice build and your photography make the car look full size!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice job....... must be pretty hard to drive a car like that.....


----------



## BobDodge1 (Feb 18, 2019)

That's bad to the bone, very realistic


----------

